# picnic table and bench



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope this is in the proper place, if not please correct it's placement.
I have tried to find the plans for this, it would be great to have and build for gifts. If anyone knows where the plans are available I would appreciate the info.
these images were from facebook


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Will *this *help Jim?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Will *this *help Jim?


Nice find, Angie and a very clever table / bench.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Will *this *help Jim?


 @vindaloo...
Angie..
how did you make the link one word...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick

When you insert a link you are asked for the url. When you insert the link it comes up with the url and at the back end is a highlighted section. Type in the word/words you want.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I Googled "Folding Picnic Table" and got a lot of hits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Like this...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Like this???*


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

damn you are good. Only had to tell you once. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Stick
> 
> When you insert a link you are asked for the url. When you insert the link it comes up with the url and at the back end is a highlighted section. Type in the word/words you want.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


got it ... thanks...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> damn you are good. Only had to tell you once. :grin:



Lucky...
the underlined work better easier to see/understand??????


----------



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is the one. I order the plans right away.
thank you


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> got it ... thanks...


See, can teach old dog new tricks h34r:



retired_jw said:


> that is the one. I order the plans right away.
> thank you


You're welcome Jim. I've copied the webpage (minus the ads and webpage structure) to a pdf for future use (if I ever feel the urge).


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

boogalee said:


> damn you are good. Only had to tell you once. :grin:


Naw, he's not good, but he is trainable!>>>


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I found this one. http://www.buildeazy.com/plans/pd/bench_table_combo.pdf


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Naw, he's not good, but he is trainable!>>>


the ones trying to teach me to roll over, sit, shut up or play dead would beg to differ...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> the ones trying to teach me to roll over, sit, shut up or play dead would beg to differ...


No doubt they think they can spit into the wind as well.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> the ones trying to teach me to roll over, sit, shut up or play dead would beg to differ...


Their problem...I would probably just lift my,...oh, never mind!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

be careful...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That is one amazing picnic table!!!
I have a complaint though...
If _I'm_ the one stuck up against the armrest, with a buncha other old farts on the bench beside me, I can't get out to get seconds.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

did you forget to install the ''dump/clear the bench feature???...


----------

